# slimline tank HORN not working



## Nick-theCut (Feb 16, 2011)

I need advice if anyone else has been in my same position or has any knowledge to share.  My horn makes a DONG noise and i can see tiny spark, but no honk or horn noise at all.  Troubleshooting ideas?  Advice?  Thanks guys    Nick


----------



## mruiz (Feb 17, 2011)

The contacts get dirty, or I will say rusty sometimes. Clean it out.
 Mitch


----------



## Gordon (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a section on horn repair on Mark Smith's site: http://www.bunchobikes.com. Click on Repair and Restoration Tips and then click on Getting That Horn to Honk. Good luck!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 17, 2011)

Try the tips in the post above especially the screw part.  I mask off the actual horn part and sandblast the rest to make sure everything is nice and clean. A lot of times it is the front (towards the horn) battery contact. Should be fiber washers in there. Lastly a lot of times your have to tap the horn part on something hard (multiple times usually) to get it to go.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys,  great info.  i'll get to it and hopefully be on the up and up horn wise.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2011)

Well the contacts are working, the tapping is making the horn noise when i wack it just right.  But it doesn't work after i let go of the button, keep fiddling?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thought of you tonight when working on a non working horn. It also was just making the dong noise. I also spray a LITTLE bit of Kroil (it is a penetrating fluid, probably any would work)  in the horn opening, swirled it around and then tapped it on the floor a few times. Ran the screw in and out a few times and hit the button. Actually startled me when it blew loud and clear.  See if these help.  If not post a clear pic and maybe we can spot something.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me how in the world do you attach Images on a post, i would love to share... pictures tell a thousand words    -Nick "Mr. Training Wheels"


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are two pics of a horn I repaired. Never posted pics here so this was a test.  I clicked go advanced button which brought up the attachment screen and then did it like normal.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment 17824View attachment 17825View attachment 17826View attachment 17827

Bob your the best! Let me know if you see something, i didn't get it to work with the penetrating oil.  Maybe i'm not hitting it hard enough, not trying to break it though.  I appreciate your insight so far, take care.  -Nick


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 27, 2011)

Nick:

It all looks correct. Can't see the brass contact at the back of the battery which sometimes does not make good contact. Check that to be sure it is ok. Could be when you are hitting it it forces the battery back into good contact. On one I had to slide a piece of brass between the battery and contact to get a good contact. One thing to remember on these vintage bikes accessories is that they did not have akaline batteries but heavy duty batteries. The akaline are sometimes slightly bigger in size.   I hit mine harder than probably you are. Try the penetrating again before you hit it. I have started taking the screw out of the horn and putting a little in there and putting it back in. Has playing with the screw made any difference in the volume of the noise?  If all that fails I might know someone who has some new horn units.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 28, 2011)

IT WORKS!!  I took some copper to improve the contact on the + side of battery, that didn't work .  But i then tried it on the - side of the battery and the horn blarred louder than i ever imagined.  When you said that Heavy duty batteries were slighly larger, it all made sense to fill the tiny gap with conductive bronze metal.  I'm so happy i get to put my tank back on my bike.  Thanks Bob, you're a true bike soldier


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Nick:

That is great!  Maybe this info will help someone down the road!


----------

